# Defence chief urges troops to care for 'battle buddies'



## old medic (2 Jul 2011)

Defence chief urges troops to care for 'battle buddies' 
The Canadian Press
02 July 2011

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20110702/natynczyk-calls-for-afghanistan-troops-to-care-110702/



> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — Canada's top commander attempted to bind fresh and old wounds on Saturday when he bid farewell to combat troops in Kandahar.
> 
> Gen. Walt Natynczyk, in his final address before the formal end of operations, urged returning soldiers to watch their "battle buddies" and take care of each other as they begin the long journey back to regular life at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## kstart (3 Jul 2011)

Re: Suicides, the thing that hurts me the most is the knowledge that these are survivable moments.  Those moments can even bite back, repeat, hiccup-- they too are also survivable.  It's just that when a person reaches those moments of overwhelmed (whether anger, rage, grief, etc.), they're not able to see or know that these are moments that can pass and all you need to do is take one day at a time.  

I see that CF has done a lot to help 'raise the bar' re: mental health awareness, good program supports, case management, support for families too-- a lot of concrete reasons to have hope.  

I'm civillian, non-military "combat exposure", multiple exposure and I have fallen through the cracks of support availability.  And many cases where it did feel hopeless, dx'd with ptsd, while no resources to access (or so I thought, and it wounds, repeat of abandonment through hard times, again), but even in that case, there's still been some improvements that have been made, even for those who have 'fallen through the cracks', there's still some social safety net (e.g. to avoid homeless, complications re: job loss due to disability).  Where I live, there is also a really smart "Mental Health Crisis Line", who have some basic training re: ptsd-- it's amazing what those simple 5 minutes can do.  There's also some on-line ptsd support groups, which can help, even practical suggestions re: navigating the support system (one is also moderated by an Aussie Vet , and updates on current ptsd info).

Even when we think, we don't have "any cards left in our deck", "no quarter left to stand", we're wrong.  Got to make use of whatever cards one does have.  If it's a situation of fear re: the possibility of having ptsd, problematic anxiety, depression, etc.-- there have been a lot of advances made in treatment (the military is a credit to this advancement).  

At worse, if it becomes debilitating, and in those earlier phases of recovery, recovery can be a full-time job.  There's new training to learn, and it takes time learning it and applying (which goes better, with some professional support).  But it can become exciting when recovery moves up to a part-time job (as the skills are learned and mastered), to 'casual labour", because mastery of the recovery skills, can make it possible that recovery from symptoms are only 5 minutes vs (days, weeks, etc.) and even the potential for fuller recovery. . . who knows. . ..

I've survived without visible signs of hope, in that case, I relied on faith, till signs of hope can kick in.  Just logically, the luck has got to turn around eventually (even if it was years, before I finally tracked a person down who could teach me 'flashback management-- really handy re: ptsd coping, and can help wiht other anxiety, depression related symtpoms as well, regular effective practice, can help re-train traumatized brain).   If you think a year wait for supports is long enough, try 6 years. . ..   If you have case management supports, or the luck of a resilient family member,  that can greatly lessen that stress, leaving more room to focus on just recovery and each day at a time.  

I think there can be a very good prognosis re: recovery from combat OSIs.  Your buddies are important, they too have been 'witnesses' and can validate what's not normally understood outside of combat situations/contexts.  I had my brother as my 'buddy", fellow survivor, the bond is strong [we had to watch out for one another, to survive, literally b/c of persistent threat), and he's one of the things that kept my committment to sticking it out, and I'm glad I did (I'm not miserable every day, at every momentn of the day--and I'm less miserable than I've been   ).  I wouldn't want to devaste him, and I know that would happen, so it kept me in check and now those symptoms are not so problematic anymore to get through-- it's become easier with practice, using my coping, and the limited amount of supports for that 

I like the crisis line, it's guilt free, I know they're debriefed and I can't handle others witnessing me in a vulnerable state, I can't trust, too hard.  I don't want sympathy, that just pisses me off, and that comes from others "less experienced", not constructive.  Crisis line people are trained to listen, that's constructive, and know about how things move from crisis to stabilizing-- effective and efficient use of a 5 minute resource, when my 'trauma brain" forgets how to cope at those moments-- it helps re: integration  re: coping with symptoms, traumatized 'parts', boosts overall recovery abilities, efficacy.   I rarely use them, but it's good to know there's a back-up at any time, should I need it (not falling off a cliff endlessly-- helps to know that, a catchment)

*Crisis Line * can also be used effectively* if you have concerns about another person*, talk with some experienced with mental health crisis handling-- again, very efficient, practical use.  It's accessible at any time, so the convience is useful.  Makes sense to make use of consultation options, plus they'll also remind you about your own self-care-- which is important for supporters, and carers.

What I've seen of military culture, experienced of some military persons, is that there is a bonus of a lot of others with "experience" and also wisdom, and I wonder if that's more so vs. some civillian populations, with less direct experiencing?  

There's a challenge of learning patience, which I didn't have much and I struggled more because of it, rather than accepting the situation and what arises.  Lack of Patience so bad, wasn't taking the time to breathe, and to remember to stick that out mindfully (important part of flashback recovery, ground more, don't jump to over-processing, you can "flood" [more flashbacks]).

I'll also say though, that it appears to me that there are a lot of 'transferable skills" from military experience, including being trainable, self-discipline-- can be transferable to recovery (mental skills, can be re-applied to recovery challenges), and many transferable life-skills in general and toward many realms of employment.  There are also things to recover back to, to where things were functioning (me, it's been messed up most of my life, but still some accomplishments, better times).

I'm not the best example of 'recovery', it's very much a situation in process (some progress, some decline at times, but there's learning all the way through, it's good to remember that).  

I just wanted to add a civillian perspective, contents of experiences are different, ptsd though, there are the similar symptom challenges.  I wanted to point out that there are lots of reasons for recovery-hope from what I can see of CF and learnt through others re: ptsd/OSI-experiencing.  Post-survival also has it's own challenges which call upon newer-to-be-discovered levels of Courage through unfamiliar territory.  Remember that you all do have Courage, and that too can be transferable from surival to post-survival OSI/ptsd, anxiety, depression, etc.  Give it chance, to discover it.


Lots of cards in one's deck, when one learns to appreciate what is there:  CF: you got your buddies; you've got some wise, experienced others; you've got an insititution of CF that continues to excell and perfect service delivering for OSIs, mental health , etc.; you've got family and support for family; friends, and much more.  In the worst of times, if alone, going through the worst, there is also opportunities to discover your own inner resilience-- we're actually born with that, and it can be re-found.  Use your "cards"-- that's what they are there for.

Believe that you can survive, even through the worst moments of suffering-- build that committment up to survive and you will survive to better days (and no matter what is flung at you along the way!  ).  Have faith in yourself: we were all born with resilience strengths, we just forget them at times, or forgot, but they too can be recovered.

Just a survivor-perpective (of whatever) to others who may be faced with surviving-challenges and a reminder that you've got good equipment, tools, abilities, etc. already.  Pull through the hard stuff, you'll be rewarded with better down the road (even to sort out what's truly important from what's not-- it's a good opportunity, can be life-enriching).  Keep faith.     :yellow:


----------



## VIChris (3 Jul 2011)

Kstart, fantastic outlook, bud. Hope your challenges can all be overcome, and that you can share your message with all who should hear it.


----------



## mariomike (3 Jul 2011)

kstart said:
			
		

> "Re: Suicides, the thing that hurts me the most is the knowledge that these are survivable moments."
> 
> "I like the crisis line, it's guilt free, I know they're debriefed and I can't handle others witnessing me in a vulnerable state, I can't trust, too hard."



Highlight mine.

They used to send us - no siren - to physically check high-risk callers on the "Warm Transfer Line". It was in partnership with the Distress Centre. We were told to ask all depressed patients about suicidal thoughts. ( Asking someone about suicide will not "put the idea in their head." )

They had no cloak of anonymity with us. They knew that we would remember their face next time we met. Maybe that gave them something to think about.


----------



## kstart (5 Jul 2011)

Edit: I just need to let it be   Good that there is the "Warm Transfer Line".  In my region, there is a Mobile Crisis Unit that's available via the Crisis Lines, for situations where extra support can help.

As a survivor of suicide in my family, I can say with certainty, the effects are devasting and long-term, something that's not realized by those who have completed suicide.  As a person who supports another person (and myself) through the struggles of recovery, the difference is that active help seeking and working through things together, is manageable, not completely crushing.  Where there is life, there is hope and healing can take place, and good learning can take place.

CF medical coverage is a huge advantage, good cards to have.  Community support of the CF family, Family Supports Program, access to good trauma-recovery programs, e.g. Homewood.  Many good supports to help manage the crises and to move through to wellness and recovery.  It's good that the public got on board with making demands that traumatized CF members and their families get the support they deserve and earned through service.


----------



## mariomike (5 Jul 2011)

kstart said:
			
		

> I'm glad you guys do this.



We were just doing our job. 



			
				kstart said:
			
		

> Re: Suicide: Yep, that's right, it doesn't introduce the idea, it's right to ask directly and let them talk about what's been going on.



If they told us they were suicidal, we asked what method. Sometimes, it was obvious. Like standing on a subway platform, but not getting on the trains. 
We told them it would be unfair to force us to go in there after them. To think about it from our perspective.

Not sure what the experts would have said about that, but they weren't the ones who had to get down and dirty.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Jul 2011)

The problem with the 'battle buddy' idea, as charming as it all sounds, is that people in units turn over at a high rate. I can recall on one occasion, about a couple of months after our post tour leave was over, counting up how many troops we had in the company who had actually been on the tour. There were 12, including me and the OC. Most of the new drafts in had no operaitonal expereince at all, and were fresh out of depot.

There's a definite need for something run at a higher level that maintains continuity of contact with those who need it.


----------



## kstart (7 Jul 2011)

I meant to say "thanks" to VIChris-- it takes me a long time to say what I mean, but I wanted others to know there is reason for hope and even the tough struggles can be managed and by opening up to support as needed, that's why it's there.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> We were just doing our job.
> 
> If they told us they were suicidal, we asked what method. Sometimes, it was obvious. Like standing on a subway platform, but not getting on the trains.
> We told them it would be unfair to force us to go in there after them. To think about it from our perspective.
> ...



I had a hard time responding to this, cause it brought back some visuals :/  But long after the buckets are gone and things cleared away, it can leave long-lasting devastating pain for survivors, family members (IDing what's left, finding it) and extended family members/CF, etc. and we know that, anyone with combat, medic experience knows that.  We have a duty to care for ourselves, work on wellness-- it benefits everyone that way.

Also wanted to mention that the Suicide Prevention training is good.  I had it before I got hit with ptsd, and I used it often before.  So, when I'm struggling with something, I understand their training, and it's working through it together to assess risk, whether it's a case of if I need the hospital, or simple meds adjustment, or just some support to help me express it, so it can release it's grip on me (e.g. sticking flashback).   Help re: resources to help with reducing stressors (legal, financial, or whatever). . . somethings I can't see on my own, so having a space to bounce off some perspective helps.  Usually, I can find my way back to a safe spot, get through it, just simple 5 minute support makes a big difference.  I haven't used them in a long while, but I'd say they helped in my overall healing, so those symptoms are less overwhelming now.

Part of what I can't handle re: *others witnessing me in flashback*, is because I know it can freak them out and that adds to my stress.  Knowing the crisis workers are debriefed for every 4 hours they put in, I can relax, knowing they're getting that care-- so therefore, it's guilt-free for me (I don't go out of my way to be a hard time, just the contents and the state can be disturbing, painful for others to witness. . .?)  

It means it's a lot less complicated, I don't have to worry about debriefing others post-ptsd episode-- which gives me a chance to focus on grounding and my own self-care and rest if I need to.  There are risks of family members developing ptsd in the face of the untreated ptsd of others and without support for theirselves-- because of witnessing helpless states, and feeling helpless about it.  Some people over compensate for that with "get over it", wanting to control it, which adds to the stress of it (it's a lot easier to not fight it, then to just learn to allow it to pass, use the coping techniques).  Others might not understand how it goes, it's recall I don't choose, my brain-body is remembering, and it comes out as fragments and there's emotions that can react to it, and it can immobilize (flight/fright) , or create panic/hypervigilance, (fight physiological stress response-- body-brain remembers-- it's a hiccup, from traumatic exposure) etc.  Trauma counselors also tend to have supports for themselves to deal with any trauma-transference stuff, good ones, do. (risks for 'compassion fatigue", form of ptsd).

I'm also not in a situation where my family would have supports, and a situation where my family needs support just with their own stuff (my survivor buddy, my brother also has struggled with trauma disorder), so the risk is he could get triggered (trauma) by my going through trauma stuff.  So, the crisis line works as a way of *containment*, which can simpify things for me in my lifeworld here.

I also write and find other ways of expression, another way of containment/ptsd management.  I mostly need my family (my brother  )/friends, for keeping some 'normal' going around me.  One of my favourite activities is hiking, canoeing, and with my brother, we have an agreement to "leave all our garbage off the trail" and to have a space to let some positive experience in-- it's just as important in recovery.

Bringing this back to CF members and their families, is to also remind family members to also seek out some support when supporting a person with PTSD-- and that this is available for families, use it-- that's what it's there for.   What can happen when focussed on being supportive of others is forgetting to take care of one's own needs (I've been on that side too, constant crisis responding, forgetting about my own self care, it didn't seem important enough)-- the goal is to work at optimizing health and wellness for all in a family unit.



			
				daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The problem with the 'battle buddy' idea, as charming as it all sounds, is that people in units turn over at a high rate. I can recall on one occasion, about a couple of months after our post tour leave was over, counting up how many troops we had in the company who had actually been on the tour. There were 12, including me and the OC. Most of the new drafts in had no operaitonal expereince at all, and were fresh out of depot.
> 
> There's a definite need for something run at a higher level that maintains continuity of contact with those who need it.



I'm not in a position to help with that, but that is certainly worth following up on.  I'm not sure how that works, re: geographical separation from other troops per company back home?  Even something like regular coffee meets with others, weekly, monthy, casual could be a good thing?  Sports activities, events. . .fishing even?  Other means of gathering on a casual basis?  Can be an opportunity for check-in, how others are doing. . ..


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2011)

kstart said:
			
		

> I had a hard time responding to this, cause it brought back some visuals :/



It wasn't that bad, Kstart. One of us was always at the end of the platform with his hand on the emergency power switch.


----------



## kstart (8 Jul 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It wasn't that bad, Kstart. One of us was always at the end of the platform with his hand on the emergency power switch.



Yep  :facepalm:  

I just found this, it's a good link to CF OSI help + excellent resource list: http://www.osiss.ca/engraph/res_e.asp?sidecat=1&txt=5


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jul 2011)

Defence chief should urge Veterans Affairs to care for battle buddies too.


----------

